

Show HN: MyBucket.co, a bookmarking app - didip
http://mybucket.co

======
didip
This is bookmarking app that I built and run for several months now. And I'd
like to know if it can be useful for HNers.

It's a point and click bookmarking tool without the busy work of tagging, etc.
And yes, it does have migration tool from delicious.

Some of the nice features it have:

* There is no plugin to install. Just bookmarklet.

* The app does not ask for password.

* Bookmarked images are shown as thumbnails.

* Bookmarked videos are shown as mini-clip.

* You can come back to your bookmarks by spawning the widget, when you want to.

* full-text search on your bookmarks.

~~~
madhouse
It's neat, but... I do miss tagging. Even if it's tedious, once I have a few
hundred links stashed away, widly varying in nature, I'd love a way to
organize them a tiny bit.

Tags were a great tool towards that goal. Not perfect, but worked well enough.

~~~
didip
Can full-text search help you in organizing the bookmarks?

~~~
madhouse
Not really, no, I'm afraid, unless I can add a description of some sort to my
bookmarks (at which point, it's not much different from tagging, at least in
my case) - neither the page titles, nor the urls are good search material for
my use case.

~~~
didip
Ah, MyBucket.co scrapes the whole html and indexes the text for search.

The text is put in description field which you can edit.

Perhaps that answers your concern?

~~~
madhouse
Ah, I see. Hrm... that might work. I'll certainly test it for a while.

Thanks!

------
iworkforthem
clickable: <http://mybucket.co/>

